# Progress or Maintenance?



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

When you stop progressing... you can only go backward...:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> Once you get to a consistent 300 Vegas or 60X (or whatever floats your boat) plateau do you try to get improve, or do you try to maintain that mental state, form, and equipment?


That is a good point. When most reach the top they take on something else or get lazy...others do everything they can to stay on top. When I was a music major in college. I had the principle spot in the orchestra and you can bet that everyone that didn't sit in the 1st chair spot.....wanted my spot. I got lazy and didn't work as hard and ended up nearly losing the spot and the extra money it paid. If you slack for a minute someone will be there to take it up...and not for your benefit. :wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> Once you get to a consistent 300 Vegas or 60X (or whatever floats your boat) plateau do you try to get improve, or do you try to maintain that mental state, form, and equipment?


I change up the scoring on the same faces. Inside outs an extra point etc. You can still keep track of your progress as an archer at any level, you will just have to think outside the box some.

You can always find something to work on.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

When I'm shooting well and getting clean rounds often I find that shooting is fun and effortless. When I miss I'm actually surprised...almost like it isn't possible to miss. When things are going well like this I try to work on my mental side so that I can duplicate it in tournaments. I try to put myself in a pressure situation the best I can. I feel there are 3 levels of 'pressure'....practice, tournaments, national level tournaments. With each on the competition get tougher and each shot means so much more...thus adding more pressure. Even though it's the same 30 or 60 arrows we shoot all the time we make it tougher.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

If I ever get to the point that I am shooting all 30x Vegas rounds, well I might get a little bored, but since even most top level Pro's don't do that ALL the time, even in practice, I'll keep working to that end!! 

I agree with Swami, change up the scoring! Shoot the 330 Vegas round and keep score of all inside-out 11's! This really makes you concentrate on shooting solid x's! Also, if you room, try shooting a Vegas round at 30 yards! This is fun!! Really makes you hold solid when you get back to 20!!:wink:


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

Swami & Nevada Pro are correct.

Also if you want to put yourself into better concentration mode, try doing some NAA or NFAA style shoot-offs. If you do not have someone on your level, handicap the target for them. Give them what ever is necessary to insure they push you to the max. When Denise Parker was just a youngster, I gave her inside out 7 ring on a Vegas target and I had to shoot inside out 10. She suffered her first loss to me. Mean Old Man. When Jerry Carter's son Jordon was younger I gave him a 60cm target at 10 yards out to the Blue as a handicap and he defeated me. I inturn posted on Archery Talk that Jordon Carter had whupped Me. Reo, winning his first NAA National Compound Championship held at the Olympic Training Center in Colorado had to shoot off with Butch Johnson. After the first end or shot Butch looked down to Reo and said he was not a bad shot for a Little Wilde. Reo said he had been shooting off with his dad so Butch was easy. If you have to make bets or what ever it takes to make you work harder do it. Remember, the better you are prepared, the less scared you get. No one can jump out and scare you if you know they are there.

ee


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Wilde said:


> Swami & Nevada Pro are correct.
> 
> Also if you want to put yourself into better concentration mode, try doing some NAA or NFAA style shoot-offs. If you do not have someone on your level, handicap the target for them. Give them what ever is necessary to insure they push you to the max. When Denise Parker was just a youngster, I gave her inside out 7 ring on a Vegas target and I had to shoot inside out 10. She suffered her first loss to me. Mean Old Man. When Jerry Carter's son Jordon was younger I gave him a 60cm target at 10 yards out to the Blue as a handicap and he defeated me.


Over the years I have found this has helped me a lot from the other side. I was the one being given 9's to x's, then 10's to x's, then straight up games as I improved. I always felt better when the good shooters wouldn't give me as large of a scoring area anymore, and while the good shooters still beat me in a straight up game, they always want to shoot straight up and I'm right on their heels now.

-Andrew


----------

